# term for "dog lovers"



## lairdnorduwyn (Apr 19, 2006)

If the term for cat lovers is "ailurophiles", what is the comparable term used for dog lovers?


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Hehe, I didn't know there were names like that for dog and cat lovers! I have no idea what the dog lovers would be.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

I dunno a caninphile?


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

hehe......


----------



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

I had to bump this one for our new members to try and tackle. 
I would love to know this answer.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe the word is canophilist.


----------

